# New Build Harvester PD98 sunk in harbour...



## Gavin Gait

http://www.fiskerforum.dk/kutterdata/default.asp?mode=kutter_3&kutterId=5894








Thats the new replacement Harvester PD98 in the water guys and looking good on January 28th 2008.

Well boys I have some very very bad news , the Harvester ( seen above ) has capsised in harbour today and is lying on her port beam ends.
http://www.fiskerforum.dk/kutterdata/default.asp?mode=kutter_3&kutterId=5894









I'm speechless for once , I sincerely hope they can repair her


----------



## Coastie

What the h*ll happened, Davie?


----------



## MARINEJOCKY

I do not know the whole story but I think they should cut her up and start with a new designer.


----------



## Gavin Gait

Don't know yet i'm afraid Bluesjunior is going to have a go at translating the Danish report but sounds like she will have to be stripped back to the bare hull and totally refitted out ( biggest delay would be getting new engines ,I know I definitely wouldn't accept the engines in her after they've been submerged in the sea ) which could put her back from an estimated delivery date ( along with her sistership the Ocean Harvest PD198 ) of end of March / early April till the end of this year.

A very very disappointing day all round


----------



## Gavin Gait

Nothing wrong with the designer , we need to know what happened , she could have been pulled over by a tug , hit by another vessel , had an ingress of water due to a fractured engine room pipe. We can't say anything until the report is translated


----------



## Coastie

I await with bated breath!


----------



## Coastie

Hopefully there was no one aboard her at the time, or at least, if there was, they got off safely?


----------



## Gavin Gait

From the little I managed to get Babelfish to translate of the article there doesn't look like anyone was hurt ( or at least not seriously ) , she is right at the end of a slipway so its possible something went wrong with the cradle and she originally went over much further away from the photographer towards the slip and just floated back going down as she did.


----------



## Gavin Gait

Got a limited translation now



> A newly built trawler doesn't look so new farther.
> 
> That now lies with the bottom up in the Skaw harbour after an unsuccessful sea-sentence.
> 
> The ship capsized on Monday evening about 20:00.00, were launched after a month-long rebuilding.
> 
> Manager at Karstensens Skibsværft, Knud Degn Karstensen, informs to jp.dk that one not yet has found the cause of the capsizing.
> 
> When the fishing boat took a list and capsized, there were three employees on board.
> 
> They however got over in a likely tugboat without drama.
> 
> Looks for the cause
> 
> The ship now lies with the bottom up, surrounded by a float-barring in order to prevent pollution.
> 
> Back for the shipyard now is to find the cause of the accident as well as repair the damages the involuntary waterline has brought about.
> 
> The trawler is built on a core structure, who was eased from Poland to the Skaw in January.
> 
> Since then the shipbuilding yard has made the trawler, but ready not made something, who gives an explanation at the capsizing, Knud Degn Karstensen informs.


----------



## Coastie

Aye, Davie, have just read the details on the picture of the old Harvester PD98.

Thanks for that.


----------



## wully farquhar

Wow wow,i have heard of a naming bottle not breaking,but this happening,no thanks!!!


----------



## seahorse54

Looks to be quite a lot of weight up top on this one


----------



## Gavin Gait

Its just that she isn't ballasted down and fitted out yet Alister she will look ok once she is finished.

The engines were fitted at the yard that built the hulls so her engines are written off , BUT , I heard yesterday that they have already got replacement engines ( there were spare in Denmark ) and they only expect a delay of 4-5 weeks so looking like a delivery of June/July

http://www.fiskerforum.dk/erhvervsnyt/2008/020808_harvester.asp


----------



## Gavin Gait

Capsizing in harbour when there is no ballast/fuel/any internal fittings doesn't mean that much to me. Just about any boat apart from a catamaran could do the same. Once she is fully fitted out and ballasted down I have no doubt that she will be a safe boat to sail on. this is the same yard that built the Apollo , Alison Kay , Opportunus 4 PD so they have a proven track record for stable boats


----------



## wully farquhar

Don't know what where or how it happened,but one thing is for sure it should not have happened!


----------



## MARINEJOCKY

I did not hear of many boats capsizing that were built in Scotland and the ones I built did not have the ballast added until the fisheries surveyor came along and we did a stability test at the dock. I guess men of steel on wooden boats / boats of steel etc may apply here


----------



## lilguy43uk

*Not surprised*

Not surprised Davie

I know that she was probably un-ballasted there but she looks dangerously top-heavy to me.


----------

